

Crocodoc (YC W10) launches online HTML5 document reader - rhartsock
http://venturebeat.com/2011/02/16/y-combinator-crocodoc-document-viewer/

======
btipling
It's a very nice reader. I recommend putting all of your CSS in one external
stylesheet and combine your JavaScript into one external script file. While
I'm at that your HTTP expiration date for your CSS is tomorrow, even though
you have cache busting. Set it to for the longest possible time and just
update your cache busting version number when you update the CSS. The benefits
are caching. This will be very important for an embedded product. I also
recommend not using JavaScript to detect IE versions to load external CSS and
JavaScript, especially since you're already using the better means,
conditional comments.

~~~
peterlai
I'm a dev at Crocodoc. For document assets, we're doing tremendously obscure
things to our CSS and Javascript in order to optimize our document loading
experience. The unconventional use of Javascript to embed resources relates
our needing to work around a few browser quirks in order to load resources
faster when fetching assets from our server.

But yes, we really could do a better job of merging the other browser
resources mentioned.

------
rdamico
Wow, we're really flattered by these posts on HN (Crocodoc co-founder here).

The HN community has been really supportive of us as we've been working on
this. Lim Cheng Soon from Hacker Monthly was even kind enough to give us
permission to use some of their PDFs to showcase our viewer.

This PDF (HM issue #1) is one of my favorites: <http://crocodoc.com/pUY6tB>

------
chrisaycock
Another discussion that appeared a few hours earlier:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2226912>

